# My Dog Chases my Kids



## Osito (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a 6 month old male, very handsome pup and he chases my young kids. I can stop him with a command but I don't want him to do it in the first place, any suggestions.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he's a pup they do it!!!
playing with the pack


----------



## Osito (Jun 16, 2008)

But will it stop???


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

My 5-month old female would chase a running child or ANYTHING in that matter that runs or moves. It is prey drive. The higher the prey drive the more eagerly they will chase the object that is moving.
Does your puppy like to play fetch with a ball or a toy? I would tire him out by doing that, but also advise your children how to interact with the dog and maybe NOT run around the puppy, because it will trigger his prey drive and he cannot help himself but to run after them.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

You will be able to teach your dog what objects are proper to chase after (like toys and balls etc) and what are not (kids, joggers, bicycles, cars), but sicne he is still a puppy, you have to gradually teach him the proper manners.
Like I said, I think it is important also to teach your kids how to properly interact with the puppy, that has high prey drive, if they constantly trigger the prey drive by running and screaming etc, no wonder the puppy runs after them!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Begin by training the kids:

1. No running when the dog is present.
2. No screaming when the dog is present.
3. If you want to run and/or scream in the yard, put the dog in the house.
4. If you want to run/scream in the house, put the dog in the yard-- and find the bottle of Advil for Mom.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

<span style="color: #CC0000">and find the bottle of Advil for Mom</span>
Perfect Advice Patti!!!


----------



## Osito (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advise, I am a new mom of a puppy, I have never raised a pup so I am completely ignorant to this process. I appreciate all of the suggestions and will go home today and teach my kids the new rules of the backyard.

Do you suggest any dog training books or videos??????


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

My Smart Puppy by Brian Killcommons and SarahWilson is excellent.

Best advice: Even with your full plate, have someone watch the kids so that you can go to a puppy training class. Thenm do the homework at home every day. It will make a huge difference in how easy, safe, and sane your puppy becomes to live with!


----------



## Osito (Jun 16, 2008)

My pup is very obedient so I am not sure if I need a training class but please let me know if I am wrong. He sits, stays, down, up, he will "leave it", return balls, just a few things that I still need to work on. I want him to heel (but I haven't taught him), stop chewing my plants and stop chasing the kids but other than that I think I am good but please tell me if I am wrong, I am a rookie.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Osito







to the forum.

Patti is absolutely right on with her advice with the training and the kids. I would add to her advice to recommend looking into some clicker training with your puppy as well.

Are your children old enough to participate in classes as well?

Where generally are you in Calif. Others may be able to refer some places for classes or other activities in the area.


----------



## Osito (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, I am in Southern California (the South Bay). My kids are 5.5, 4 and 2 but I do have them participate in the training we do at home because I want to teach them to be the boss and I want Oso to know that he needs to listen to them also. Please tell me if I am wrong, I feel lost


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

We have a high drive female, Morgan, who turns 7 in august. She might tackle my kids if they run in the house or start getting out of control. It's just playing with the pack and she sees herself as the oldest pack member with me as the leader. 

With a 4 1/2 y/o boy and 3 y/o b/g twins, it's not such a bad thing. Morgan never gets too rough with them. We follow similar rules to the list that Patti outlined, the kids know if they break those rules, Morgan might chase them. 

LOL, we went shopping for the puppy today, Morgan got a new collar and a new bed. The kids all jumped in her bed to play so Morgan stole the oldest's precious Thomas the Tank Engine beach towel - just like a sibling!


----------



## Osito (Jun 16, 2008)

My 2 girls don't mind (the oldest and youngest) but my son gets scared and I don't want him to be fearful in his own backyard. I think I might have to build a dog run so that when the kids are out back he can go to the dog run and do his thing.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

If yours is anything like mine, my dog tends to be rougher with my boys than my daughter. 

With kids, teach them one thing at a time. Most important to me is saying NO while they're putting their hand in front of your puppy's face to block.

When my DD was about 2 1/2, she learned from me that NO (hand to the face) worked well to keep the dog off her food so she gets the most respect from the dog.

My older son tends to whine for Mommy's help and say things like 'I don't like Morgan.' when he means 'I don't like Morgan licking me'. He gets a lot more respect from her when he started saying NO, don't lick me, No don't steal my cheese, No don't eat my icecream.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I agree. My god daughter has two little kids, and the dog is fine until we are in the woods and the kids start running. I am not sure if the dog knows the difference between a coyote and a kid, so the lease goes on. I keep telling her, if the kids want to run and play, tell me I will lease the dog. Nonetheless, she thinks the dog is harmless, but a 90 pound GSD chasing a 6 year old kid is a receipe for disaster.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

> Quote: will go home today and teach my kids the new rules of the backyard.












That's the ticket!

My children were raised with GSDs ,and they are great family dogs, but both pup and children need to learn to obey the rules.

Welcome and post photos - please.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

PS, your pup will be a 'pup' until he's about two years old - even if he looks like a grown dog.


----------



## Osito (Jun 16, 2008)

Gosh, I feel so much better, such great advise, thanks!

And my girls do the hand in the face with a stern "No" but my boy tends to freak out and he doesn't always get the word "No" out as strong as I would like. But again last night we made changes, I went through the new rules with the kids, like no running and screaming when Osito is around. I also had them practice their "No" and the hand up to his face. It is just going to take practice and work. He is just so big, I really need him to listen to them while I can still control or discipline him. He is 6 month and is 63 pounds, is that big????? We have more fun exercises planned tonight to get the entire family involved in training and rules of the yard.


----------

